# flavoring my plant?



## abc123 (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone ever tried adding flavored and/or scented oils or any other flavoring products to their nutrient solutions in an attempt to add or change flavor and/ or smell of your plant?  Any success?  If I try it, anything I should stay away from, i.e. will cinammon kill a plant?


----------



## blowfly (Mar 18, 2007)

mango compost; mashed up rotten mango,s & mango tree leaves,etc does give your buds a mango taste & smell.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

I love mangos.


----------



## Dro_Smokah92 (Apr 2, 2007)

I heard dat waterin ur plant with apple juice or orange juice will give it dat taste. Any truth 2 dis?


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 19, 2007)

My grape fruit says

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NEGSWC&MatrixType=1

You wouldn't believe how my plants smell and taste after using it.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2007)

.......if this were true, my plants would taste like worm castings and bat crap....


----------

